# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  My african dwarf frog (has one arm...)

## Mez

i bought an african dwarf frog yesterday from the LFS...
He only has one aem (i didnt realise this untill i got home).
He seems perfectly happy with just 1 arm, but will his left arm grow back?
I can actually see small amounts of tissue..i suspect he got it trapped on a rock or something in the LFS...i have added some anti-fungal agent
Also, he seems to hide a lot (yes, i only got him today, i know its normal) but he seems to go up to the surface and take air..just like a labyrinth fish...is this normal? Because it is a frog, im thinking it is normal...
It is in a 24x12x12 tank with 2 female bettas and lots of live plants...
Thanks!
Mez

----------


## lsz

one thing i know abt these frogs is that turbulence/current in the water will stress them up greatly. 

i do not think that broken limbs can grow back...

you may want to check the medication you use.
amphibians are extremely senstive to chemicals in the water, because their skin is highly permeable, porous.A great deal of fluid exchange go thru their skin.

----------


## vinz

Mez,

Yeah, its normal for them to go for air on the surface.

I don't think frogs have the same re-generative qualities of newts.

I find frogs tend to be nervous and hide a lot (compared to newts). However, if your tank is well planted, it may feel more at home and less nervous.

Ditto on what LSZ said about medication.

----------

